# Neuter is scheduled!



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I'm a nervous wreck. Probably for no good reason other than he's my baby and my own health issues are making my anxiety peak!

My guy is 6-1/2 years old and has drippled blood/urine out of his penis a few times in the past year or so. Went to the vet and she suspects enlarged prostate (could only go so far with the physical exam and he wouldn't cooperate for an awake x-ray). They did a fresh urine catch right at the vets and no blood, bacteria, stones, etc. and a temperature which was normal so seemingly no infection. He seems to be peeing fine (no visible blood that I can see) and he might be a tad constipated at times but rarely. I trust my vet and believe this is the right way to go.

But I can't stop being so darn nervous! He has pre-op bloodwork next Tuesday with a vet tech. What kinds of things does that tell? I've read a lot on this forum and I hope it at least shows that he can handle the anesthesia and doesn't have a clotting disorder? I don't know if all vets test the same thing. I of course didn't think to ask on the phone earlier but am going to ask when they do it next week.

They are going to do the x-rays of the abdomen/chest when he's sedated and I asked for them to check his hips while he is out too. I got him from a BYB before I knew any better so I figure knowledge is power. They said they'll call me if it looks like anything more than an enlarged prostate (I know there is a possibility it could be something worse).

Actual appointment is on 9/22 and now all these thoughts are going through my head about it - he is my first dog and I've never been through this before. He's older and we opted out of the scrotal ablation - vet said the only cases they've seen with a hematoma is when the pet was allowed to jump/run. I plan to staple his feet to the floor if I have to for the two full weeks after (not really). I just want it to be a very smooth, calm healing time for him. He is crate trained which I hope is going to be helpful, he isn't overly spastic and we don't have stairs he has to worry about (just a few steps in/out of the house).

Should I take time off from work afterwards to keep an eye on him? We were planning on waiting until Christmas where we had two weeks off, but 1) I don't want to wait that long in case this is causing him any discomfort and 2) I figured it might actually be better to be at work, keep my mind off of it so I won't be helicopter mom and let him relax in his crate while we're gone so he won't have the constant urge to play/move.

Is it even possible for him to have any kind of cone on while he is in his crate or should I get him a jumpsuit? He can turn around in his crate and lay on his side with his feet sticking straight out but I know there's no way he's going to be able to be in there with an e-collar. Anyone had experience crating their dogs with the blowup collar?

They are sending me home with meds, so I'm assuming pain meds which I'm happy about. I've heard where others got sent home with nothing 

What other things should I do? What can I expect? I'm sure I'm overreacting! I'm afraid of any nausea/diarrhea that might happen afterwards. But I appreciate any tips/tricks/info in advance  I know a few of you have had your older guys fixed - how were your experiences? I can only hope one day I will look back on this post and laugh at myself!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Vets jump to lop off testicles any chance they get.
So they couldn’t do a decent physical exam or an X-day, he has had no ultrasound and he is peeing and acting fine, and all tests came back good.

They are doing surgery on an older dog based on... what?
Suspicion?

Not if he were my dog, they wouldn’t.
I would be going to a reproductive veterinarian and getting a proper diagnosis.


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> Vets jump to lop off testicles any chance they get.
> 
> They are doing surgery on an older dog based on... what?
> Suspicion?
> ...


Good thing he's not your dog! They're doing surgery based on his symptoms and they're doing x-rays prior to confirm. I trust my vet and if they believe this is the best course of action, this is what I'm doing. I really didn't need the added anxiety, but thank you.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

No tips here unfortunately, but I hope it goes well <3


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Tank040415 said:


> Well, I'm a nervous wreck. Probably for no good reason other than he's my baby and my own health issues are making my anxiety peak!
> 
> My guy is 6-1/2 years old and has drippled blood/urine out of his penis a few times in the past year or so. Went to the vet and she suspects enlarged prostate (could only go so far with the physical exam and he wouldn't cooperate for an awake x-ray). They did a fresh urine catch right at the vets and no blood, bacteria, stones, etc. and a temperature which was normal so seemingly no infection. He seems to be peeing fine (no visible blood that I can see) and he might be a tad constipated at times but rarely. I trust my vet and believe this is the right way to go.
> 
> ...


Have you asked them about possibly doing the preventive gastropexy to prevent bloat? A lot of people do that at the same time as neuter surgeries. I wish I would have done it with my female when I had her spayed; bloat scares the poo out of me.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Tank040415 said:


> Well, I'm a nervous wreck. Probably for no good reason other than he's my baby and my own health issues are making my anxiety peak!
> 
> My guy is 6-1/2 years old and has drippled blood/urine out of his penis a few times in the past year or so. Went to the vet and she suspects enlarged prostate (could only go so far with the physical exam and he wouldn't cooperate for an awake x-ray). They did a fresh urine catch right at the vets and no blood, bacteria, stones, etc. and a temperature which was normal so seemingly no infection. He seems to be peeing fine (no visible blood that I can see) and he might be a tad constipated at times but rarely. I trust my vet and believe this is the right way to go.
> 
> ...


Also when Willow got spayed, I bought her the blowup donut. It was much more comfortable for her in her crate, I had no qualms about leaving her home alone (in her crate) with it on. You just need to make sure he can't actually reach around and lick the area with it on. And if it were me, I'd take a couple days off (if possible) just to make sure things are good. I think it's sometimes common for dogs to have vomiting/diarrhea after a stressful surgery.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I also do not understand why he has to be neutered but this is your decision. Make sure they have a dedicated vet tech to monitor anesthesia during the surgery.


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Man.. come here scared for help and all I get is questioned?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No, you do get help.

My opinion is that some more needs to be investigated before you put your dog through something that, at his age, is difficult, and the healing is painful. Also causes muscle mass loss.

My regular vet recommended neutering at 4, also because the vet said he had “ enlarged prostate.”
I took him to the repro vet, who said he had no such thing.
My experience, plus what information you posted, made me take time out of my day to try and help your dog, and you.

Sorry you didn’t get the reassurance you seem to seek, but we reply with the well-being of the dog in mind. If some owners get upset because they don’t like the replies, so be it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This advice is well meaning but it’s wrong. My dog had the same problem and symptoms. We did over $1200 of tests to rule out everything. All tests came back negative for every other possible disease or condition. The vet said the only things left were a possible bladder cyst, bladder cancer or enlarged prostate. The vet is very experience and extremely good. They knew how we felt about neutering but said it was the only solution as bladder cancers and cysts are genetic. I have full breeding rights, which I never mentioned prior as we knew we were not going to breed him. I was worried about weight gain, loss of muscle tone or drive. I did not post in advance in the forum because I didn’t want a message board to make the decision for me. I contacted the breeder who said bladder cancers as well as this condition are not in her lines. His father is a young senior now and has had no health problems at all. The breeder agreed with our vet. I have a huge amount of respect for those posting their reservations here, but the OP doesn’t need to hear that.

We had the surgery done a few months ago and it was uneventful. For all the talk here, this is minor surgery for males. It’s external so there is no direct way to do a pexy. That can be done with a female spay. The recovery time was also very easy. None of my worries bore out. The bleeding slowed down after surgery and stopped within a few days. He hasn’t lost muscle or gained weight. His drive is as strong as it ever was.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> This advice is well meaning but it’s wrong. My dog had the same problem and symptoms. We did over $1200 of tests to rule out everything. All tests came back negative for every other possible disease or condition. The vet said the only things left were a possible bladder cyst, bladder cancer or enlarged prostate. The vet is very experience and extremely good. They knew how we felt about neutering but said it was the only solution as bladder cancers and cysts are genetic. I have full breeding rights, which I never mentioned prior as we knew we were not going to breed him. I was worried about weight gain, loss of muscle tone or drive. I did not post in advance in the forum because I didn’t want a message board to make the decision for me. I contacted the breeder who said bladder cancers as well as this condition are not in her lines. His father is a young senior now and has had no health problems at all. The breeder agreed with our vet. I have a huge amount of respect for those posting their reservations here, but the OP doesn’t need to hear that.
> 
> We had the surgery done a few months ago and it was uneventful. For all the talk here, this is minor surgery for males. It’s external so there is no direct way to do a pexy. That can be done with a female spay. The recovery time was also very easy. None of my worries bore out. The bleeding s,owed down after surgery and stopped within a few days.


So because your one dog had this issue with these symptoms, that the definitive diagnosis for all dogs with blood in the urine?

I've seen blood in urine with none of these outcomes. Does that mean you are wrong?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So.... I’m confused.
How is cutting off testicles a cure for bladder cysts and bladder cancer?

Let those who read decide whose advice is “wrong,” please.

Some studies have determined that neutering actually INCREASES the chance of bladder cancer.








Deciphering the Current Neuter Debate — Clark Fork Veterinary Clinic


Have you heard the buzz about spaying and neutering dogs? There is a lot of talk out there about how spaying/neutering dogs may increase their risk of certain bone diseases like hip and elbow dysplasia and even certain cancers. Likely because of this, we have seen an increase in the number of our cl




www.clarkforkvet.com





And if I were contemplating surgery, yes, I feel I would need to hear all sorts of information.
Hans had a terrible time, and older dogs do have a harder time, because everything down there is thicker and less flexible, and heals less easily.

It is very frustrating to be told to be quiet when disagreeing with an OP.
That’s not what a forum is. It is not meant to be a cheering section or an echo chamber.
We post not only for original posters, but for those who may be coming here, searching for information.

PS— I posted because the OP sounded very nervous and scared about this surgery. 
I thought I would let him know that this surgery might not be necessary, after all, thinking it would be a relief and maybe open the possibility of getting to a definite diagnosis, not a guess.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> So because your one dog had this issue with these symptoms, that the definitive diagnosis for all dogs with blood in the urine?
> 
> I've seen blood in urine with none of these outcomes. Does that mean you are wrong?


She said they tested his urine. My dog did not have a UTI. Blood was dripping out when he was not urinating which is just what she said. He also was passing thick clots. That is very different from a little blood in the urine. We had a full blood work up, urinalysis, xrays and were offered an ultrasound but that meant he would have to go under three times instead of twice. I’m not going to justify our decision but it bothers me people here are giving medical advice in a situation where it sounds like her vet is right. This is exactly why I asked a few trusted people privately and when I gave them all the data, they agreed neuter was the solution. A friend who is a nurse, has many GDS, and was absolutely against it, reluctantly agreed with my vet. I would hate to see the OP do nothing because of posts here and have it get worse. We are not vets. At some point people have to trust professionals. I have a friend who is a vet tech who recommends neuter at age 6 due to the very real possibility of prostste bleeding or cancer. My vet consults with a very respected vet college. In fact, the vet went through their vet school. Again, I respect everyone who has posted, who have far more knowledge than I do, but I have the right to disagree based on personal experience.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Amazon carries these.



https://allfourpaws.com/comfy-cone/


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

@LuvShepherds , What I suggested was an actual diagnosis, by a repro vet.
I have no idea how you can disagree with that, but unlike you, I won’t tell you you are wrong, nor that OP doesn’t need to hear your opinion.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If she wants to do that, I don’t see anything wrong with it, but her experience Is identical to mine. Specialists are hard to find and are very expensive. I know, I’ve been to them before. I have possibly spent more on our dog’s health problems and tests and treatments than anyone else here, or at least it’s way up there. You have no idea. We have the attitude here that neutering is the worst that can happen to a dog. I agreed with everything you said here before I experienced it myself. I told the vet there was no way we were going to neuter. Then it came down to the fact that there were no treatment options left to us. Our vet consulted with specialists directly. I was trying to make a point and I am sorry if I hurt your feelings. I have a lot of respect for you and I could have handled it better. But in the end, neuter was our last option. If I posted our vet’s credentials and that of the people she talked to, it would explain more. If anyone wants to know more, they can PM me.

I am speaking out of frustration at the costs of all these specialists. They can be very expensive. I could also see the OP was getting upset and I was trying to reassure her.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I neutered my last GSD at 6 yrs old while he was under anaesthetic to have an epulis removed from his mouth. I thought it would be better to do while under for another procedure than to risk prostate issues later. He was dead 6 months later due to hemangiosarcoma. There is a link between neutering and this particular cancer, I won’t ever do again unless I can have a conclusive diagnosis from a repro specialist. Repro vets here charge the same for appts and testing as a regular vet does.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

@LuvShepherds , being the owner of a dog who over his almost 10 years probably cost me what would easily have purchased a couple of cars, I am rather surprised to be told, “You have no idea.”

It is possible to post your experience and possibly some advice without telling others they are wrong, and have no idea.

Because, you know what? They just might.
They just might have spent many, many thousands of dollars, just as I have, and gone through Hades and back with their very problematic dogs.

Have a nice evening, I’m done here.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My male was two when he was neutered. He still had filling out to do and continued to do so till 3-4. He has not changed at all - energy levels drive all the same and is 7 years old. The decision for the neuter was when he had blood in his urine also. The vet ruled out urinary infection and felt it possible it could be a sign of prostrate issues down the road. With a retained testicle there is an increased cancer risk. He advised neutering but I could of opted to bring him in for frequent checks. I felt more at peace having one less thing to worry about and went with the neuter. No wrong decision and it was my decision even though with reservations which is a given with surgery , especially elective surgery. I was a wreck myself. Max had laser surgery and recovered quickly - the comfy cone, which is soft worked great in the crate.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Jenny720 said:


> My male was two when he was neutered. He still had filling out to do and continued to do so till 3-4. He has not changed at all - energy levels drive all the same and is 7 years old. The decision for the neuter was when he had blood in his urine also. The vet ruled out urinary infection and felt it possible it could be a sign of prostrate issues down the road. With a retained testicle there is an increased cancer risk. He advised neutering but I could of opted to bring him in for frequent checks. I felt more at peace having one less thing to worry about and went with the neuter. No wrong decision and it was my decision even though with reservations which is a given with surgery , especially elective surgery. I was a wreck myself. Max had laser surgery and recovered quickly - the comfy cone, which is soft worked great in the crate.


I’d say the retained testicle meant he needed to have at least that one removed at some point regardless of symptoms.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sunflowers, I’m very sorry. I did not mean for this to turn into what it did. I was just trying to help the OP. Apparently we all are. I’m not going to post anymore either.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Saphire My vet and I was on same page to wait till he was two where he would all his hormones and growing was done. I had spoken to my breeder as well. I had looked into traveling to have a different vet remove only the retained testicle and leave him intact , or have my regular vet do the full neuter or do nothing and get regular frequent checks. He was one week shy of of two years old when he was neutered the blood in urine just helped the process along to be on schedule.








Comfy Cone E-Collar for Dogs & Cats, Tan, Small - Chewy.com


Buy Comfy Cone E-Collar for Dogs & Cats, Tan, Small at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The comfy cone was liked so much better then the plastic collar. Much softer Comfy Cone E-Collar for Dogs & Cats, Tan, Small - Chewy.com







The comfy cone
A week later-


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I want to clarify why I posted what I did. Not all vets pressure people to get early neutering. In some areas, mandatory speutering is required anywhere from 4-6 months. Most vets, especially the younger ones, know the dangers and will protect their patients from AC if necessary. Mine told me right away when we switched vets at 5 months that I should wait until at least age 2. When I decided not to neuter at all, they were fine with that decision but I did get advice about responsible dog ownership. Which was fine, a lot of owners aren’t responsible at all. So I was not taking issue with the advice to see a specialist but the idea that all vets make bad decisions about neutering dogs. If mine thought only of neutering as a solution, they would not have done all those tests. The other problem which I didn’t see is that Sunflowers and I were both writing at the same time two different times. I didn’t even see those posts until today, so it looked like I was responding to them but I was not. I didn’t see them because i didn’t think to scroll back up after my post went through. I started writing each time and got interrupted, so my post came through after hers did. I did not say I was the only one who has spent a lot on health care, I said possibly the highest. But maybe not.

Sapphire I did not know you lost a dog that way. I’m so sorry. Thst must have been devastating. But everything I’ve read, Davis studies and all, say hemangio could be due to early neutering. Late neutering was not something that the studies concluded.

None of that helps the OP though. When someone has painstakingly make the decision to neuter for an obvious health issue, unless someone has had the exact same problem, telling them their vet is cutting unnecessarily is very stressful. I know because I went through it privately. Every single person I told off board told me not to do it. Even his breeder was not sure. But the when the symptoms got a lot worse because I didn’t do anything, most changed their minds. These are friends I know who are not all forum members. Sometimes we have to trust our vets. So if that offends anyone, I apologize in advance and now I’m done.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

OP, I had to put my old dog under for a tooth extraction, and she also had general anesthesia when she had her endoscopy to diagnose IBD. 

She had been under for a tooth when she was like 6 and she had a weird reaction. When she came home from the vet that day it was like she did not know us. She didn't wag her tail for me when I picked her up. She stared at my husband in a way that made me uncomfortable. The next morning she was herself again. I've never been so happy to hear a tail thump on a dog bed, because I knew she was herself again.

So when she had to go under for the endoscopy I was worried. But it was done at a major vet hospital, they'd done pre blood work. I figured if anyone had to do it this was the best equipped hospital to do it. And she was out for a long time because they had a hard time getting the sample done for some reason. But she was just fine, and best of all she was normal when they gave her back to me. She was drunk, but she sang her little happy song and wagged her tail and everything. 

Then like 2 years later she had to go under at like age 11 for another shattered tooth. I told my vet about the weird thing that happened with the first tooth and he gave her something extra that he said helped them come out of it better, I can't remember now. But again, she did fine, and she was her happy drunk self when she woke up.

All this to say...I get it...I was scared too. But she was fine. It's not likely that anything bad will happen. Hopefully you know and trust your vet.

And lastly, this board can be super anti neuter at times. I have one neutered and one not. 

If you and your vet feel that neutering him is best at then I support that.


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> OP, I had to put my old dog under for a tooth extraction, and she also had general anesthesia when she had her endoscopy to diagnose IBD.
> 
> She had been under for a tooth when she was like 6 and she had a weird reaction. When she came home from the vet that day it was like she did not know us. She didn't wag her tail for me when I picked her up. She stared at my husband in a way that made me uncomfortable. The next morning she was herself again. I've never been so happy to hear a tail thump on a dog bed, because I knew she was herself again.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your reply and assurance! I tried to keep him intact as long as I could before something medical came up - and this is medical enough for me to make this decision. He's now been leaking a bit of urine the past few days and I know they already tested for a UTI so as far as I'm concerned, it's this or worse and I will find out soon enough. I know when I'm on here (and other forums/facebook) I'm probably reading mostly worst case scenarios. I definitely trust my vet - never steered us wrong in the 14 years I have owned cats. I love cats and all but there's something about a dog, and in particular a GSD (and my first dog/my baby) that just takes a chunk of your heart lol


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Tank040415 said:


> Appreciate your reply and assurance! I tried to keep him intact as long as I could before something medical came up - and this is medical enough for me to make this decision. He's now been leaking a bit of urine the past few days and I know they already tested for a UTI so as far as I'm concerned, it's this or worse and I will find out soon enough. I know when I'm on here (and other forums/facebook) I'm probably reading mostly worst case scenarios. I definitely trust my vet - never steered us wrong in the 14 years I have owned cats. I love cats and all but there's something about a dog, and in particular a GSD (and my first dog/my baby) that just takes a chunk of your heart lol


You also asked about after care etc: 

I've had 2 boy surgeries done. One was a standard regular external neuter. The other was the removal of a retained testicle.

Definitely be prepared with a cone that fits. My friend is a tech at my vet and she tried to deal with hers post neuter with the neck donut and he could totally still reach his incision. I tried to use a recovery suit for my shepherd because he was very dramatic about the cone, but he could still get to it and lick. There is no substitute for a properly fitted, ugly, obnoxious plastic cone. 

The two most important things hands down are that he does not lick it, and that he stays quiet. The first day or so he may feel sore and crummy and/or tired from the anesthesia and it might be easy. He might not want to eat for a day or so. 5 days in he will feel better and be sick of sitting around and want to party and that's when it gets harder. Gentle walking on leash is usually ok and a bit of gentle walking to avoid total craziness is probably preferable. Kongs, bully sticks, mental games may help but the bottom line is that you and the dog just have to suck it up. It's not super pleasant for anyone, but I actually think the dogs accept it better when you are just very firm about what they must do and have no pity for their desire to do physical activity that isn't safe. It's only 2 weeks then you can get on with your lives.

My lab's neuter didn't heal as fast as it could have because my boys snuck off behind the couch together and my OTHER dog licked the lab's incision until he popped a stitch and made it kinda nasty. But I think you only have the one so no concern there. But even with that he healed fine, I just had to wash it every day for a few days because it got nasty after the shepherd tried to "help"

Good luck! Vets do this ALL the time, chances are everything will be fine


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Y


Thecowboysgirl said:


> You also asked about after care etc:
> 
> I've had 2 boy surgeries done. One was a standard regular external neuter. The other was the removal of a retained testicle.
> 
> ...


Yes, I just have the one. God bless the rest of you that can handle more  He is crate trained which I'm hoping to be helpful. He is scheduled on a Wednesday and I've taken Thursday and Friday off. I wanted to do it early/mid week in case I needed to get ahold of my vet right afterwards - didn't want to be left stranded over the weekend. I did buy a inflatable cone off of Chewy last night in the hopes that it would get here soon enough to test. One - that it fits and two - get him used to it so he doesn't freak out when it's on. If it didn't work, I was going to buy a jumpsuit too as a backup. The vet is giving us a collar but I should ask next week at the bloodwork appointment if it's a good hard collar that they will fit to him and not half-ass it.

He is generally a low key guy thankfully, he doesn't jump around or do zoomies or anything I've read other people describe unless we're already playing outside. Might change if he can't get that energy out though lol The worst I think he will do is try to jump up on the couch with us which I won't let him do. We have a futon that we always have down that he likes to lay on so I was planning on putting the cushion on the floor for him to lay down on when he's around us. He also has his own bedroom (spoiled brat) with a bed that I plan on putting the mattress on the floor next to his crate so he doesn't have to jump on it. I know he will be whining more than normal and I'll just have to deal with that. I have no problem with tough love lol He is usually walked on a leash in the AM and at night anyways especially lately since the daylight is disappearing. He'll be fine with a leash at lunch and after work too if he has to.

I guess another thing I'm wary about is that he is used to sleeping in his crate at night. If he is going to require the hard cone, then I doubt that's going to happen. He might get free reign of his room with the bed on the floor if that's the case. I was hoping to be able to put him in his crate during the day when we were at work too, but if that doesn't happen then we'll have to figure something else out.

Again, thank you very much for your response - it was extremely helpful to know what to prepare for and definitely puts me more at ease.


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

I have had kidney stones that cause clots and bleeding. I am not trying to suggest that the dog in question might have kidney stones, but, according to google search dogs can get them too =/


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Our super mutt that my son now has had bloody urine. She is now on a prescription diet, her issue was caused by bladder stones.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought this indoor/outdoor kennel for my past GSD when he needed surgery and it worked like a charm. Small enough to fit in the living room. Big enough to move around with a hard collar, roomy enough and door size made it easy to actually get in with him but small enough to restrict his movements with out cramping his leg room or height. My guy was 85lbs. It was a god send for me.

since you state your guy is low key and already crate trained, it may be something to consider. It is a little pricy but I bought mine on sale at I think 149.00 about a yr ago.
link to Tractor supply and the kennel https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MIyaC244P68gIVhLrICh0vTQGrEAQYASABEgJXx_D_BwE

my guy was very comfy in it from the get go.




















I saw your post so I thought I would reply. I hope your guy has an uneventful surgery and a smooth recovery. sending the good thoughts.


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

drparker151 said:


> Our super mutt that my son now has had bloody urine. She is now on a prescription diet, her issue was caused by bladder stones.


He doesn't have blood in his urine though according to the urinalysis, he just randomly drips it 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Tank040415 (Jun 6, 2015)

Heartandsoul said:


> I bought this indoor/outdoor kennel for my past GSD when he needed surgery and it worked like a charm. Small enough to fit in the living room. Big enough to move around with a hard collar, roomy enough and door size made it easy to actually get in with him but small enough to restrict his movements with out cramping his leg room or height. My guy was 85lbs. It was a god send for me.
> 
> since you state your guy is low key and already crate trained, it may be something to consider. It is a little pricy but I bought mine on sale at I think 149.00 about a yr ago.
> link to Tractor supply and the kennel https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MIyaC244P68gIVhLrICh0vTQGrEAQYASABEgJXx_D_BwE
> ...


Mine's 88 so this could be perfect! This is a great idea. Thank you so much!


----------

